# לא מצא ידיו ורגליו



## Just in time

Hello, everyone. What does לא מצא ידיו ורגליו mean? He did not find his hands and feet? If so, there should have been את before each of the nouns.

Thank you.


----------



## slus

It's an idiom meaning something like - he was very confused, he didn't know what to do or how to do it. It's usually לא מצא את ידיו ורגליו, but the את is optional.


----------



## Just in time

Thanks! Does ibdu yadayim veraglayim similarly mean _They were very confused_? I know le'aved means "to lose".


----------



## slus

Le'abed means to lose, butv the idiom is lo limtso.


----------



## Just in time

Thanks. So would ibdu yadayim veraglayim mean anything at all?


----------



## LXNDR

For example were cut off surgically or lost in some accident


----------



## slus

LOL


----------



## elroy

Just in time said:


> ibdu yadayim veraglayim


 Why did you change “yadav veregalav” to “yadayim veraglayim”?

If anything I would expect “ibdu yadav veregalav” or  maybe “ibdu lo hayadayim veharaglayim”?

Also, wouldn’t “halxu ibud” be more common than “ibdu”?

(Also, it feels weird to write Hebrew in transliteration. )


----------



## Just in time

Because that's how I found it: אבדו ידיים ורגליים
חופשה על המים- סיציליה , הר הגעש אתנה: תפוז בלוגים

קיבלנו את ארוחת הצהרים שלנו במסעדה זו. הבלאגן היה עצום. המוני אנשים בבת אחת הגיעו ( אנחנו היינו בהזמנה)- צוות המסעדה `אבדו ידיים ורגליים`-  פשוט `זרקו` לנו  את צלחות המרק  וצלחת נוספת עם שניצל בעובי דף נייר, העובדים לא זכרו מי קיבל מנה ומי לא-  האורחים שלא היו `שייכים` אלינו  החלו להתמרמר . (אנחנו פשוט רצינו לבלוע מה שקיבלנו - ולהסתלק) .
 גם מזג האויר לא היה לטובתינו כי היינו רטובים מהגשם , וכולם רצו לחפש את השרותים במסעדה שנאלץ לשרת מאות אנשים בזמן קצר.
 השעה כבר הייתה אחרי  15:00 , וצריך היה  להתחיל לחזור. רעדתי מקור  על ההר, וגם הארוחה הקרה לא עזרה הרבה.


----------



## LXNDR

The expression in figurative sense occurs a few times in Google results.



> בשנים האחרונות כל מיני ספקולנטים יצרו כל כך הרבה "מכשירים" חדשים על מנת להשקיע בצורה די מעוותת את הכסף של הציבור, שהם *איבדו ידיים* *ורגליים*





> אירוע ההכרזה השנתי המרכזי של אפל במסגרתו תחשוף החברה את ליין המוצרים החדש שילווה אותנו לשנה הקרובה. כמדי שנה, מבול בלתי פוסק של הדלפות מביא אותנו לאירוע כאשר מרבית הפרטים כבר ידועים מראש, ועבור מי מכם שטרם נחשף או שכבר *איבד ידיים ורגליים* מרוב שמועות, בכתבה הבאה ננסה לעשות סדר בבלאגן.





> ?יש לך אולי לינק לאחת כזו כי אני *אבדתי ידיים ורגליים* בחיפושים



It does seem to mean _confusion_ and _disarray_ like the proper idiom does, so it could be a folksy paraphrase on it.
Such phenomenon also occurs to native speakers of Russian, when they mix or distort wording of idioms.


----------



## slus

לא מצא (את) ידיו ורגליו = idiom
איבד (את) ידיו ורגליו = lost his hands and legs
לא מצאו את ידיהם ורגליהם = idiom (plural)
איבדו ידיים ורגליים = the intention is the same, but the choice of vocabulary is wrong.
הלכו לאיבוד is a different idiom.


----------

